# 90 Gallon Freshwater Planted... Nano Fish??



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Looking for stocking suggestions for the 90 gallon I currently have dry started. There are a ton of different species I'd love to include in this set up but unfortunately my LFS can be very limited when it comes to nano species so if anyone has ideas on something they know I can get that I haven't mentioned please let me know. 
Ideal situation is to keep all species under 3 inch as an absolute max... would like to stay under 2-2.5 ideally though.

Stocking ideas thus far: 

For sure...
20 Malaysian trumpet snails 
16-20 cory cats 2-3 different species(peppered, would like to find pygmy... my lfs is hit or miss)
Shrimp also... 10 cherries, 10 amano.

This is where I'm not 100% sure on what I'd like to do now based on stock I have access to (don't mind making a bit of a drive if necsssary) 

8 Threadfin Rainbows
8 Forktail Rainbows 
10 Rummynose Tetras
10 Pearl Danio/ Turquoise Danios
12 Ember Tetras or Norman's Lampeye
12 Celestial Pearl Danios

LOL this would be an absolute max for fish going in and I would stock slowly trying to reach these numbers... if I feel like I need to cut a school for the sake of the tank I will likely cut the ember Tetras and round out other schools. 

OR should I go a different route and stock maybe a dozen honey gourami and adjust the schoolers accordingly? I've never kept gourami myself but am led to understand they do not appreciate such active swimmers as Danios. 



LASTLY:

Does anyone know of anywhere to find...

Neon Green Rasbora
Scarlet Badis (Dario dario)

Thanks to anyone who made it all the way through that haha 

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Alex and Welcome to the forums. 

I'm actually in the process of doing something very similar to you, only my tank is a 54g and is heavily planted. It's only into it's first week of cycling right now. 

As for Nano fish, I would suggest to maybe take a day trip or two into the GTA unless you don't mind paying around $40 for one day shipping from an online site.

A lot of what you are looking for a place called ShrimpFever carries. He's located in Scarborough. His prices are a little more expensive than some of the bigger retailers like Big Al's, but I'm sure you could negotiate with them. They have sales from time to time too. One is currently going on for the month of March.

Not sure if the neon green rasbora are the same as the Green Dwarf, but here is a link. 
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/fish/green-dwarf-rasbora-new/

He also sells the Scarelt Badis (Dario Dario) but is currently out of stock. 
Check the Buy and Sell section of this forum too as sometimes there are members who are looking to sell their fish for whatever reason. If I remember correctly, someone was selling dario dario recently.

Since you are looking at doing all nano fish, I would suggest the Habrosus and Pygmeus corydoras. The Habrosus will mainly stick to the subtrate, but the Pygmeus will actually hover all over the place picking food off of plants and off of the subtrate. Both have wonderful personalities. I would suggest you buy 12 of each of those type. I will be upfront and let you know that the pygmeus are really sesitive to changing water conditions.

Otherwise your stocking options looks good and I can't wait to see pics of your set up as you put it all together.


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Nebthet78 said:


> Hi Alex and Welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatly appreciate the info about Shrimp Fever! That's exactly the kind of stuff I was hoping to get here. 
I believe that is the species I was looking for also, thank you!

If you've been doing similar research, anything interesting you'd do stock wise if you were to completely disregard my current list? Just looking for ideas or maybe even something to stir up a whole different tank down the road.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I think cherry shrimp may become prey in a community tank. I've heard of it working once a stable colony is established, but many get eaten. I've also seen Amano shrimp get eaten.

I now prefer assassin snails to trumpet snails. Trumpet snails breed like wild.

And this may be personal preference, but I prefer larger schools. Less variety of fish with larger numbers.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

87Asylums said:


> If you've been doing similar research, anything interesting you'd do stock wise if you were to completely disregard my current list? Just looking for ideas or maybe even something to stir up a whole different tank down the road.


Hmm... That's a hard one. You've made a good pic. Only differences I may do would be to maybe do chilli rasboras and whiptail catfish.

In my own tank, I'm going to be doing German Blue and Dark Knight rams with a large school of cardinal tetras, and dozen Habrosus Cory's and another dozen C.Pygmeus. Then I will have Malaysian trumpet snails for the subtrate to keep it turned as time goes on, and a couple shrimp and a single SAE for algae cleanup.


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Boreas said:


> I think cherry shrimp may become prey in a community tank. I've heard of it working once a stable colony is established, but many get eaten. I've also seen Amano shrimp get eaten.
> 
> I now prefer assassin snails to trumpet snails. Trumpet snails breed like wild.
> 
> And this may be personal preference, but I prefer larger schools. Less variety of fish with larger numbers.


I actually have no concerns with any shrimp in this tank.. with the size of stock I am looking at amano shrimp should do well once a certain size. 
As to cherries... not really concerned to lose some Fry or juvies as feeders... even the occasional adult. Tank is set up in a way and heavily planted so thinking they will breed enough that I shouldn't notice any significant decrease in population.

Buttttt... because of finding shrimp fever and seeing more access to some livestock I can find semi-locally I am also thinking of scratching that whole stocking list ^ LOL thinking to do 3-4 groups of the smaller rainbow species and maybe like 20 peacock gobies. Plus the shrimp and MTS. Keep it almost to an Australian biotope. 
Hoping that Rainbows only care about themselves enough that they disregard most of the shrimp completely... which I've heard they tend to(??) I can't speak from my own experiences as this will be my first time ever keeping Rainbows, just from reading.

And I myself have never had horrible experiences with MTS but have heard that often. I've stocked them in a few tanks in past, I find the key with them is really to keep your feeding down... fish should be eating for approx. three minutes and that's all they need. I also keep a few assassin snails in some smaller tanks so if I need them to help out I'm sure they wouldn't mind! Haha


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Nebthet78 said:


> 87Asylums said:
> 
> 
> > If you've been doing similar research, anything interesting you'd do stock wise if you were to completely disregard my current list? Just looking for ideas or maybe even something to stir up a whole different tank down the road.
> ...


Your tank sounds like it will turn out beautifully! The only thing I'd mention is that in my experience SAE is a great algae eater until a certain age and then I just had aggression issues. I can not guarantee this was not the CAE though as it was a few years ago and I have not had any pulling at my heartstrings to keep them again haha


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm hoping it does.. 
But yes, if I get an SAE, I'm going for the smallest one I can find so it eats algae well, and then once it gets a certain size, I'll put it down in the 14g tank by itsself or trade it out for another small one.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

87Asylums said:


> Scarlet Badis (Dario dario)


Rainbows are friendly, but boisterous eaters. I think you're going to have trouble getting food to the Scarlet Badis. They're also picky eaters and getting them to eat dry food isn't easy. I've had only a couple Scarlet Badis (but many forktail rainbows) so my experience is limited, but I figured I'd share nonetheless.


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

infolific said:


> 87Asylums said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlet Badis (Dario dario)
> ...


That's my mistake, I should have tried to be more clear when posting... Scarlet Badis and neon green rasbora are stock I've had interest in keeping but have never really had access to. I don't believe either would do terribly well in this set up myself but I definitely have a couple smaller tanks I'd be willing to throw together if I found either species down the road (which it seems I have  )

With your experience in Forktails, can you give any advice for stocking ratios when attempting to breed? Is there as much importance in the smaller rainbow species when it even comes to gender ratios?

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

87Asylums said:


> With your experience in Forktails, can you give any advice for stocking ratios when attempting to breed? Is there as much importance in the smaller rainbow species when it even comes to gender ratios?


I can't speak to the above as getting them to breed isn't something I've tried.


----------

